# Corel Draw und Alpha Kanal



## djpeterg (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich im Corel Draw oder Paint eine Datei
abspeichern muss, damit der AlphaKanal erhalten bleibt,
will also sagen, wenn ich etwas ausgeschnitten habe,
beispielsweise ein Logo und den Hintergrund nicht dabeihaben will,
sondern das Logo soll freistehen,
dann speichere ich es nicht als bmp oder jpg (da ja hier der Hintergrund
mit gespeichert wird und es wird ein Bild draus),
sondern als cpt oder cdr.
Dann ist der Alphakanal da.
Wenn ich aber mit anderen Programmen arbeite,
die cpt oder cdr nicht kennen,
muss ich ja tga oder eps machen.

Wie kriege ich im Corel ein tga (am besten) oder eps hin,
dass den AlphaKanal unterstützt?

Viele Grüsse,
Peter


----------

